# Looking for players in London, Ontario



## ascendance (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm looking to join a game in London, Ontario.   I won't be moving there until the first or second week of August, but I figure I might as well make a post now so I can decide what books I need to bring ^_^

I can run or play.  Systems I know include all WW, D20, Shadowrun, and Rifts.  I would prefer to run Exalted or Dragonstar.  I also have lots of other wacky games I'm dying to run, including Waste World, Feng Shui, Nobilis, Unknown Armies, Hero Wars, and many, many more.  However, I'm likely only to bring a very limited selection with me when I move.  Anyway, I'd love to hear from people.  I will take requests as to what I'll bring.


----------



## Various Dragonalia (Jun 27, 2004)

Still Gaming in London Ontario?  I am looking for games or gamers currently.


----------



## K'rk (Jan 3, 2005)

*Shadowrun in London, ON*

Hi, 

I was wondering if anybody would be interested in playing Shadowrun or another RPG (Shadowrun is the only one I've played before, though).
I'm in London, Ontario.

K'rk


----------



## Stirge (Jan 3, 2005)

*I am interested in playing!*

I recently arrived to London, I have been playing D&D for 16 years, mostly as DM, now I am looking to be a player. Please feel free to e-mail me at buffoyo@yahoo.com. I am really interested in playing.


----------

